# Kratom/Mambog legal status in Philippines?



## Pdeu (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for someone who can tell me something about the legal status of kratom/mambog in the philippines.

I heard that the trees are growing there and is a very common tree, but is the trade of kratom powder legal over there?

Have a good weekend


----------

